

Are Europeans Really Not Using Twitter? - nickoakland
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/11/24/arabic-is-the-fastest-growing-language-on-twitter-sees-2000-increase-in-12-months/

======
felipemnoa
>>Despite the fact that Arabic accounts for only 1.2% of all public tweets,
the growth rate over the past year has been a staggering rate of 2,146%

It makes sense that if the usage is very low almost to the point of nil than
any growth is going to seem "staggering". i.e. If you go from 1 person using
it to 2 people using it then you've just grown 100%!!!

------
dlf
Unless I'm missing something, this article only discusses tweets by language,
not geography. Many Europeans use English on social media sites given the
cosmopolitan nature of Europe and the likelihood that, if there is one
language they have in common with friends from other countries in Europe and
abroad, it is English.

I'm guessing there's a few lesser spoken European languages in that "all
others" category.

~~~
nakkiel
Yes and no. No: in France at least, very few people use it. Yes: those who do
use it in France, use it to talk people internationally (ie. in English).

~~~
harbud
So what do the French use for talking to fellow Frenchmen? (Like QQ for
Chinese).

